# When recycling bottles



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

Who recycles bottles versus buying new? Do you typically buy a batch of new bottles to start off with?
I have about 40 bottles of various sizes, shapes and colors from the local wine bar. I'm hoping I can get enough to have some uniformity with my bottles.
What are your guys experiences? Do you try to bottle in similar bottles or just use what you have?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2009)

I go to the wineries. They are happy to unload used bottles for two bucks a case. I picked up 50 cases after our wine fest a month ago. Some wineries will give them to you for free.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

runningwolf said:


> I go to the wineries. They are happy to unload used bottles for two bucks a case. I picked up 50 cases after our wine fest a month ago. Some wineries will give them to you for free.


Good idea. Perhaps I'll make my way up to one of the local wineries tomorrow. I'd really like to have a complete set of bottles for my first batch.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 3, 2009)

I do try to match as much as possible, but if you're labeling them I don't think making them completely uniform is too important. I just bottled a cranberry mead in all recycled amber colored bottles, but the shapes varied a bit and it was fine.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

I do plan to label them. I got the kit labels. They will suffice until I start printing my own some day.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2009)

The more bottles you pick up at a time the easier it is to match them up. If you have numerous wineries around you'll eventually learn which one's have the hardest labels to get off. I don't know why, but it has been my experience the clear bottles are the hardest one's to get the labels off of. When I bought my first bottles locally when I started out I thought it was acceptable to pay 15-22 dollars a case. YIKES, that place was a rip off as you don't have to pay anything like that for new bottles if you shop around.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

runningwolf said:


> The more bottles you pick up at a time the easier it is to match them up. If you have numerous wineries around you'll eventually learn which one's have the hardest labels to get off. I don't know why, but it has been my experience the clear bottles are the hardest one's to get the labels off of. When I bought my first bottles locally when I started out I thought it was acceptable to pay 15-22 dollars a case. YIKES, that place was a rip off as you don't have to pay anything like that for new bottles if you shop around.



Yeah I've seen new bottles starting for around $13 plush shipping. I think I'm going to email the winery near my job saying I make wine at home and would like to buy some empties. Thanks for that idea.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 3, 2009)

Xanxer...the only time uniformity of bottles matters is when you first bottle. Once you put them on your wine rack or box them up to age, you will probably never see them standing side by side again.

On the other hand, there is nothing more beautiful than seeing a matched set of 30 bottles of wine and knowing you are responsible for that lovely sight! 

Getting bottles from friends or wineries is a money-saver and allows you to buy better kits, more carboys, and that Italian floor corker you've been dying to own! =)


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes - I found an Italian floor corker on Craigslist for $35 and that was a happy day indeed.

My newest "trick" to removing labels is to put them in the dishwasher on a hot cycle (without soap). I wait until it's been hot and steamy for a while and then, when I open it up, a lot of the labels just fall right off. The ones that are still there are super easy to scrape off with a butter knife (which, with my track record, is just a better idea than using a razor - and it doesn't scratch the glass). I just pull a few out at a time and shut the door in between so the rest keep steaming.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

Joan said:


> Xanxer...the only time uniformity of bottles matters is when you first bottle. Once you put them on your wine rack or box them up to age, you will probably never see them standing side by side again.
> 
> On the other hand, there is nothing more beautiful that seeing a matched set of 30 bottles of wine and knowing you are responsible for that lovely sight!
> 
> Getting bottles from friends or wineries is a money-saver and allows you to buy better kits, more carboys, and that Italian floor corker you've been dying to own! =)



Yes I do see your point. I cant wait until I can afford the italian floor corker. I'm gonna get the double lever portugese corker next pay day. I can't imagine using that plastic "Handy" corker that came with my kit. Unfortunately I didn't get my kit from George but you cant beat $60 for pretty much everything.
I'll have 30 bottles ready to be filled in a little over two weeks and 30 more to be filled after I start my Blueberry Syrah. Plus I have a one gallon batch of Grapefruit White-Grape &amp; Peach that I'm planning on making soon.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

Brewgrrrl said:


> Yes - I found an Italian floor corker on Craigslist for $35 and that was a happy day indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> My newest "trick" to removing labels is to put them in the dishwasher on a hot cycle (without soap). I wait until it's been hot and steamy for a while and then, when I open it up, a lot of the labels just fall right off. The ones that are still there are super easy to scrape off with a butter knife (which, with my track record, is just a better idea than using a razor - and it doesn't scratch the glass). I just pull a few out at a time and shut the door in between so the rest keep steaming.



You certainly found a great deal on that corker. Craigslist is bare here when it comes to winemaking gear. I did a search on the Winemaker Magazine site for clubs and the only one withing 25 miles is defunct. I guess it's not caught on in this area yet.
I don't have a dishwasher at the moment but I saw on another post someone who put them in the bathtub with some KMeta and let them soak. That may be the route I take. I have a couple of bottles with painted on labeling I think I may keep them for tasters instead of trying to scrape it off.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2009)

Before buying the double lever take a look and see what you can buy the portugese floor corker for. It is what a lot of us use with no problems, but a lot cheaper than the Italian one which no doubt is the best. Think about it if you spend 25.00 for the double corker and upgrade (which you will soon do) later, you just spent an extra 25.00 for it. Sorry, I don't mean to tell you what to do only suggesting spend twice the money now, and use a lot less effort.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

runningwolf said:


> Before buying the double lever take a look and see what you can buy the portugese floor corker for. It is what a lot of us use with no problems, but a lot cheaper than the Italian one which no doubt is the best. Think about it if you spend 25.00 for the double corker and upgrade (which you will soon do) later, you just spent an extra 25.00 for it. Sorry, I don't mean to tell you what to do only suggesting spend twice the money now, and use a lot less effort.



Makes sense. I may just struggle with the plastic doohickey this time around and save up for the portugese floor corker, who knows maybe George will put it on sale soon


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 3, 2009)

Soaking works too, I just like my dishwasher because I don't have to wait as long (and it's getting cold here in MI so I appreciate the hot 'n steamy bottles!).

Best of luck getting your gear and bottles!


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

Brewgrrrl said:


> Soaking works too, I just like my dishwasher because I don't have to wait as long (and it's getting cold here in MI so I appreciate the hot 'n steamy bottles!).
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck getting your gear and bottles!


It's getting cold here too. We had crunchy frosty grass this morning. Thanks for the well wishes. I'm leaving hints for Santa


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 3, 2009)

I go the local recycling center and have them save bottles for me when I need them! It costs a bottle of wine now and then and some times I have a hard time getting him to stop saving them! I now have about a 200 bottle supply all cleaned and just waiting to be sanitized and filled!


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

hannabarn said:


> I go the local recycling center and have them save bottles for me when I need them! It costs a bottle of wine now and then and some times I have a hard time getting him to stop saving them! I now have about a 200 bottle supply all cleaned and just waiting to be sanitized and filled!



Very nice! I told the lady at the wine bar that if this batch turns out nice I'll bring her a bottle back.


----------



## PeterZ (Nov 4, 2009)

I agree on the Portugese floor corker. Skip the double handled and go for the floor corker. You won't regret it.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a brand new hand corker that came with my "starter kit". Never opened it.As I now have close to 250 bottles to cork over the next 6 months or so I picked up the Portuguese floor corker as well. Soooo much better!


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a feeling that I'll have at least one carboy full at all times, so the floor corker will be a good investment. 
Getting another batch of bottles from the winebar sometime this week.


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a few friends who give me their empty bottles. And I give a few "full" bottles for incentive to save me their empties.





I did collect enough of the same chardonnay bottles for my chardonnay.
And I bought the 375ml bottles for my ports.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm going on a tour of Linganore winery next wednesday. I think I'll ask them for empties too.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 5, 2009)

I was in NYC visiting my son a while back and we stopped at a small upscale restaurant to have a drink about 11:30 PM. There was only one other couple there. We sat at the bar and talked to the bartender. I asked him if he had any empty wine bottles he wanted to get rid of and his face lit up! He had more than my little car could carry! I scored 3 cases of beautiful bottles that he washed then put in boxes for me! He was more than happy to "recycle" them to someone who would use them as they were intended--for wine!


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 5, 2009)

What a nice guy!!!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 5, 2009)

I just picked up a pizza at a family-owned Italian place up the street. When I asked if they had any bottles, they gave me a couple and then apologized because they "usually just throw them away." They said they tried to recycle but kids kept getting into them and breaking them against the building (hey - I live in Detroit). They said they'd save bottles for me this weekend and I could pick them up next week.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 5, 2009)

Whooohooo! Excellent score for you! =)


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2009)

You might want to call ahead to the winery and ask so they can set them a side for you next week


----------



## admiral (Nov 6, 2009)

I started out collecting bottles and cleaning them. Some of the labels floated off easily, some I attacked with a razor, and some were good only for target practice. I have since used only bottles with my label on them as the labels come right off. I have bought some bottles when needed and I reuse them when empty. It adds to the cost of the wine at first, but I am not standing in the garage cursing winemakers I don't know for using super glue to attach their labels.


----------

